# cabinet diffraction response anomalies



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

... why are we yelling?


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

I reckon you can't hearz that midrange diffraction with them 6 subwoofers in there'z? Sorry for talking normally


----------

